# Best mini 3x3?



## Artic (May 2, 2014)

Looking for some suggestions of mini 3x3's. What do you guys have and recommend? I currently have standard sized Zanchi and Weilong. I think both are okay so I'm open to any suggestions for Dayan, Moyu, or any other company. 

For those of you who have mini's as your mains, which one is it? Why did you switch to a mini? What's the best mini size? 

thanks


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 2, 2014)

Artic said:


> Looking for some suggestions of mini 3x3's. What do you guys have and recommend? I currently have standard sized Zanchi and Weilong. I think both are okay so I'm open to any suggestions for Dayan, Moyu, or any other company.
> 
> For those of you who have mini's as your mains, which one is it? Why did you switch to a mini? What's the best mini size?
> 
> thanks



(I'm assuming you mean 54-56mm cubes.) Personally, I use a 55mm Zhanchi as my main because I have smaller hands and find normal sized cubes to be slightly too big for me. I don't particularly like the mini WeiLong because the corners catch a lot on the other pieces. Besides those two I also have a few 54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen cubes that I use from time to time. Now which one is the best depends on the person. I like to use 54.6mm and 55mm cubes but a lot of people will only use those for OH. I use a 50mm for OH because again, my hands are small. I think your hand size, among other things, has a lot to do with what size you use.


----------



## Artic (May 2, 2014)

thanks. I definitely like my Zanchi, but it pops like crazy. I'm really getting sick of that. And the Weilong is okay. It feels too "blocky" for me. It doesn't pop which is good, although I find that the corner twits frequently. Maybe a smaller version would be better for me? I don't know. Either way, I feel like I want to try a slightly smaller size cube.

I can't find the thread anymore, but I believe TDM or Tim Major said their main is a mini. Anyone have anymore specific suggestions?


----------



## Artic (May 2, 2014)

hmm...looks like the 54mm are small. Maybe it's about finding a better 57mm cube for me. Still, I'd like to try a smaller version to see what they feel like.


----------



## AmazingCuber (May 2, 2014)

A 54.6 mm WeiLong is really awesome for OH!


----------



## Makarov (May 2, 2014)

The mini fangshi has cool color combinations but I don't like the way it feels while solving. I prefer the regular size fangshi. 

The mini weilong is awesome. At first it was catching on the pieces as TinaIsAwesome said, but loosening the tension and breaking it in has completely solved that issue. I also have a mini stickerless weilong from Lubix just to compare how it feels when set up by someone besides myself. Lubed vs. unlubed the cube feels perfect both ways.

I like the mini size just because it takes a little less room in the bag while commuting to college.


----------



## Artic (May 3, 2014)

Makarov said:


> The mini fangshi has cool color combinations but I don't like the way it feels while solving. I prefer the regular size fangshi.
> 
> The mini weilong is awesome. At first it was catching on the pieces as TinaIsAwesome said, but loosening the tension and breaking it in has completely solved that issue. I also have a mini stickerless weilong from Lubix just to compare how it feels when set up by someone besides myself. Lubed vs. unlubed the cube feels perfect both ways.
> 
> I like the mini size just because it takes a little less room in the bag while commuting to college.



thanks! Maybe I'll give Moyu a second look. Does anyone know which one is better? A mini Weilong or a mini Liying? 

AND, still would like to hear from those people who actually use mini's as their mains! Let me know what you suggest!


----------



## ChickenWrap (May 3, 2014)

I use the Mini moyu weilong for OH and about half the time, as my 2H main as well. It is a very comfortable cube and is, IMO, better than the mini zhanchi!


----------



## typeman5 (May 3, 2014)

My mini moyu weilong is amazing and is my oh And 2h main


----------



## Bossman (May 3, 2014)

Cyclone boys feihong, its $3 on lightake, 55mm and turns really fast and smooth


----------



## Sky Cuber (May 3, 2014)

Mini Weilong +lube (not internally,just a drop inside) = best 3x3 .
I even use it for two hand (one hand too) because it is just awesome!!!


----------



## imation (May 4, 2014)

if you're looking for a tiny cube (42mm), you should check out the Qiyi heimanba, and its really cheap! http://lightake.com/p/Qiyi-Heimanba-3x3x3-Small-Stickerless-Speed-Cube-42mm-Puzzle-Toy_m1162.html


----------



## adarshmathai (May 4, 2014)

in my opinion the best is Dayan Zhanchi mini 
used it myself


----------



## Tahrbo (May 10, 2014)

Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.

Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?

Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?


----------



## guysensei1 (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.
> 
> Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?
> 
> Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?




No problems with mine. The caps don't come off unless you drop the cube from a height.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.
> 
> Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?
> 
> Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?



I've never had a corner break on my mini WeiLong but the corners do catch on the other pieces almost every single solve (I have yet to break it in) and I don't think my center caps have ever fallen off. It is a good cube overall, I just prefer the WeiLong v1.


----------



## Chree (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.
> 
> Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?
> 
> Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?



My mini weilong is probably one of the best cubes I own. In smoothness, speed, and controllability. No catched, not pops, caps stay on, and it just feels awesome. I pick it up often.


----------



## Tanisimo (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.
> 
> Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?
> 
> Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?



I love the Mini Weilong and I never had pops until about a week ago part of the stalk of one of the corners broke off. It now pops all the time. ;/ 

I've never had center cap issues on any of my Weilongs though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 10, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Two of the reviews on The Cubicle for the mini Weilong mention that a corner broke on the cube not too long after buying it.
> 
> Those of you who own the mini Weilong, have you had no issues whatsoever with the corners?
> 
> Do any of you have issues with the center caps coming off too easily?



I have multiple friends who own the cube and none of them have had trouble with the hardware.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 11, 2014)

I own a Weilong V1. I noticed that on each corner cubie, one of the three sides has a slightly raised panel. It seems to be a telltale sign, like how Dayan edge pieces each have a divot on their left side.

Does the Weilong V2 have the same raised panel on each corner cubie?

Specifically, does the stickerless mini Weilong 54.5mm, when you look at an entire face, look absolutely uniform, or is there a corner or two that stands out?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

I bought a mini Zhanchi just to play around with. It's seriously the fastest cube I have, but unfortunately it's just too small for me to get comfortable with. Amazing turn speed though.


----------



## Kyrii (May 11, 2014)

I use my Mini-Weilong as my main for 2h solving and it's amazing.It's smooth , fast , doesn't lock up and it's doesn't pop at all, even when you are trying to do it.
Worth buying


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 11, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> I own a Weilong V1. I noticed that on each corner cubie, one of the three sides has a slightly raised panel. It seems to be a telltale sign, like how Dayan edge pieces each have a divot on their left side.
> 
> Does the Weilong V2 have the same raised panel on each corner cubie?
> 
> Specifically, does the stickerless mini Weilong 54.5mm, when you look at an entire face, look absolutely uniform, or is there a corner or two that stands out?



I'm not sure what you mean about panel. None of my WeiLong's, including my mini, have raised panels on the corners unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 12, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about panel. None of my WeiLong's, including my mini, have raised panels on the corners unless I'm missing something.




Now that I've taken a look at my crap pictures, it looks like what I'm talking about might be the seam between two pieces. Which would mean that you don't see it on your Weilongs because they're V2 and tri-axially symmetric so that stickerless variants could be made. You shouldn't be able to see an odd seam or two because the three pieces of a corner cubie all come together in the same way. The raised panels I'm seeing might only be visible on Weilong V1s. Which answers my original question, I think.



View attachment 4082View attachment 4083View attachment 4084View attachment 4085View attachment 4086View attachment 4087


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 12, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Now that I've taken a look at my crap pictures, it looks like what I'm talking about might be the seam between two pieces. Which would mean that you don't see it on your Weilongs because they're V2 and tri-axially symmetric so that stickerless variants could be made. You shouldn't be able to see an odd seam or two because the three pieces of a corner cubie all come together in the same way. The raised panels I'm seeing might only be visible on Weilong V1s. Which answers my original question, I think.



Yeah, sorry about not answering your question. I realized I should have just pointed out that the V2 has a tri-corner design meaning all the sides are symmetric so no panels sticking out. From your pictures though I see what you mean. It's kind of weird to me though because I have six V1 WeiLongs and only one V2 (my mini) and none of them have raised panels so it kind of puzzled me.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 12, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Yeah, sorry about not answering your question. I realized I should have just pointed out that the V2 has a tri-corner design meaning all the sides are symmetric so no panels sticking out. From your pictures though I see what you mean. It's kind of weird to me though because I have six V1 WeiLongs and only one V2 (my mini) and none of them have raised panels so it kind of puzzled me.



OK, that's REALLY interesting. You've got six V1s compared to my one, and only mine is the mutant.

I'm pretty sure I've got a Weilong, I just checked the innards. The edge pieces have the telltale "side flanges". The only other place I've seen those has been in my Zhanchis. I got my Weilong from Champion's Cube Store, and it came in a Weilong box.

The closeups I see of a Weilong online don't seem to show those panels either.

Now I really want to know what kind of a strange Weilong I've got.

What color are your six V1s?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 12, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> OK, that's REALLY interesting. You've got six V1s compared to my one, and only mine is the mutant.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've got a Weilong, I just checked the innards. The edge pieces have the telltale "side flanges". The only other place I've seen those has been in my Zhanchis. I got my Weilong from Champion's Cube Store, and it came in a Weilong box.
> 
> ...



Your cube looks like a WeiLong to me but I can't be 100% sure without seeing the inside. I have a black, white, primary, transparent, silver , and gold WeiLong but I really want to get a purple one to match my purple HuanYing  .


----------



## Tahrbo (May 13, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Your cube looks like a WeiLong to me but I can't be 100% sure without seeing the inside. I have a black, white, primary, transparent, silver , and gold WeiLong but I really want to get a purple one to match my purple HuanYing  .




Here are two pics. I can't seem to get the hang of inserting pics in the message so they always appear as hotlinks.

View attachment 4091View attachment 4090


Looks like I'm in for quite a surprise when I buy a mini Weilong.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 13, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> Here are two pics. I can't seem to get the hang of inserting pics in the message so they always appear as hotlinks.



Yep, that's a WeiLong.


----------



## roboalex7 (May 13, 2014)

Although it is quite small at 50mm, the mini Zhanchi nearly replaced my beloved Guhong V2 as my main 3x3. It is extremely smooth and never pops or has lock-up issues. I prefer the Mini Zhanchi over all the Fangshi cubes and YJ cubes, and I feel it is a fair bit better than the regular Zhanchi. It is a little bit small as a main if you have large hands though.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 14, 2014)

roboalex7 said:


> Although it is quite small at 50mm, the mini Zhanchi nearly replaced my beloved Guhong V2 as my main 3x3. It is extremely smooth and never pops or has lock-up issues. I prefer the Mini Zhanchi over all the Fangshi cubes and YJ cubes, and I feel it is a fair bit better than the regular Zhanchi. It is a little bit small as a main if you have large hands though.



I use a 55mm Zhanchi as my main but I do use the 50mm as my main oh cube. Both the 50mm and the 55mm Zhanchi cubes are excellent.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 20, 2014)

My mini Weilongs arrived last week.

I now own 3 mini Zhanchis and 4 mini Weilongs. After having farted around quite a bit with all of them, my favorite is the mini Weilong. I should mention however that there is a drastic difference in tension/looseness/quality between my mini Weilongs, while all of my mini Zhanchis feel pretty much the same. If I had to choose between my worst mini Weilong and any of my mini Zhanchis I'd definitely go with the Zhanchi. When choosing between my best Weilongs and the Zhanchis, I pick the Weilong.

My terribad mini Weilongs happen to be my stickerless ones, btw. It's odd, they're not well-crafted, especially compared to my stickerless Yulongs which are supposed to slot in below the Weilongs in quality. Some of the corners of my stickerless Weilongs are just waiting to break on me, due to poor fit and finish.


----------



## Makarov (May 20, 2014)

I actually dropped my stickerless mini-weilong and it sort of chipped a little, trying to smooth it out was a bad idea - it's like the whole piece started peeling.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 23, 2014)

Would anyone suggest a mini 55mm Dayan, or 54.6mm Fangshi as a main? I know some people here use it. I don't have small hands, but 2mm doesn't seem like that much of a difference, and I feel like a mini would be easier to turn.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 23, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Would anyone suggest a mini 55mm Dayan, or 54.6mm Fangshi as a main? I know some people here use it. I don't have small hands, but 2mm doesn't seem like that much of a difference, and I feel like a mini would be easier to turn.



Actually...2 mm DOES make a huge difference ...
i would go with the 54.6 mm shuangren


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 23, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Actually...2 mm DOES make a huge difference ...
> i would go with the 54.6 mm shuangren



Is it only better for those with smaller hands, or is a smaller cube something you can just get used to?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 23, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Is it only better for those with smaller hands, or is a smaller cube something you can just get used to?


You can get used to any cube you want......
I have big hands but use fs 54.6


----------



## Chree (Jul 23, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Is it only better for those with smaller hands, or is a smaller cube something you can just get used to?



Both?

My girlfriend loves using my 50mm zhanchi because she has teeny tiny hands. I got her a white one a couple weeks ago and we're just waiting to find the right sticker set for her.

For OH, my index finger reaches just fine on normal sized cubes, but my short little pinky can't always reach and very quickly gets worn out. So I use a 50mm zhanchi and it works great for me. While I could probably work up to a 55mm (or 54.6mm) cube, I don't see much reason to switch. It would take a lot of getting used to. Some people use their ring finger instead, though.

If someone can think of a good reason to purposefully use larger cubes for OH, it might help motivate me to "graduate" to my 54.6mm AoLong.

That all said, for 2-handed solving, a lot of people love the 55mm zhanchi because it (for whatever weird reason) feels smoother than a 57mm. The 54.6 fangshi also comes away with a different feel than it's full sized brethren. Something about changing the proportions to fit a slightly smaller cube to a normal sized core makes a noticable difference. I love my 54.6 weilong most of all, and much more than the full sized version. Choosing between any of these would probably be a matter of preference, of course.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Chree said:


> Both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens to me too! I need mini cube though. I currently use 57mm ones.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 23, 2014)

For OH, Weilong 54mm! or 50mm Zhanchi!
I recommend those two!


----------



## andrewlecubes (Sep 24, 2014)

54.6 shuangren, 55mm zhanchi, 55mm aolong, 55mm weilong v2, which one is your preference for oh? I have a 57mm aolong v2 for 2h and i love it, but its a little stretch for oh. thanks!


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2014)

mini aolong is probably my favorite.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 24, 2014)

I swear by the 55m Zhanchi. My modded one is insane, and even my unmodded one is nearly as good when lubed just right.

I use it for Speedsolving BH too.

I've got the mini Aolong which is great (don't get me wrong), but Zhanchi all the way for me.


----------

